# PT92 aftermarket rail?



## upjeeper (Sep 5, 2006)

i was talking to another gun-nut at work today. he said he say in a magazine lately an aftermarket rail that mounts on 2 screws that are drilled and tapped into the slide. anyone seen these?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.insightlights.com/accessories/default.asp

Scroll down to the Beretta adapter on the left. Works with the M3/M6 series, not sure about others. Might work on a Taurus.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe this may be the same guy who asked this question on the Beretta Forum last week. If it is, I suggested the same item to attach to the Beretta, and that was not what he wanted.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmmmm. Dawson and Cylinder & Slide make bolt-on units, but I think only for 1911 and Browning P35.

Maybe he doesn't want a rail for a light, but for something else?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## upjeeper (Sep 5, 2006)

here's what it is: my wife told me i can get any new pistol i want if she can have my tauturs pt92, but she really wants a laser sight on it so i'm trying to figure out how to get that setup


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They make laser grips for the Beretta 92FS - See if Crimson trace has any for the Taurus.


----------



## upjeeper (Sep 5, 2006)

yea, but those are like 300 bucks


----------



## bmxboy_47 (Mar 6, 2007)

If all you want is a laser for it you can get one with a mount the attachs right infront of the trigger.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/SCP019-1036-1447.html


----------

